# 90# N in Spring on Cool Season Grass



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got my soil test results back. all recommend 90# N in March for Orchard Grass and 80# per clipping if topdressing (in addition to the 90#). Recommendation always used to say spit application so the recommended N rate has gone up. I know you bermuda guys sock the N to the grass but how about OG producers-any body using that rate in March? I figured it would lodge. I put 42 of it on in liquid, rest as DAP. Thanks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I go about 150-200# urea in the spring depending on price.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I usually go 60-75 lbs actual N but have been thinking of bumping that up.I think with my heavier soils I could go higher and do enough for first and second cutting early spring.

problem is if it turns dry in mid late summer it don't matter how much N you put on it will go dormant if no rain


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lodging would be my concern also Rick and how that extra N would pencil on the bottomline. Especially in a wet spring. Like swmnhay, I usually use 60# of actual N

Regards, Mike.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I put down around 60 actual lbs of N per acre in the spring. I've put down more, but felt I didn't get the return I wanted for the money I spent.

Bill


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I went heavy on one field this spring, it took just over a week to dry. Keep in mind the typical weather window for the timeframe you wish to harvest. The thicker the swath, the longer you need dry weather.

You will be better off splitting cut early, topdress, and get the next cut before summer.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Basically confirmed what I was thinking.


----------

